# Modern coffee table and a simple shaker end table



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

So i recently had a month of woodworking, yesterday was my last day for awhile. this coffee table was really the highlight of the month. I also produced 3 end tables, one with a drawer (some may remember seeing it later Oct.) I also managed to produce 20 bowls and 16 cutting boards. Here you'll see pics of the coffee table which features a 2-way drawer with hand-cut dovetails. it also features a unique drawer stop designed by myself and the folks at The Vermont Woodworking school. the design consists of a push button pin which slides along a groove inside the table top. It's pretty neat. It's also got a rolling bevel on the ends of top as well as the front and back but on the underside. this creates which i think, a delicate look. let me know your opinions. The end table is just a simple shaker table, cherry with tiger maple top. the picture doesn't really display the tiger well though.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice lines on the coffee table, simple yet interesting. Very tastefully done.

Bret


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to say that those are both beautiful pieces. I really like the design features of your coffee table. It has some very clean lines that are extremely pleasing to the eye. I would love to have something like this in my living room. Very, very nice work.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Both pieces are great. I'm especially fond of the shaker table.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

the cherry and maple are great together. very nice.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice job on both. How about some pics of the boards and bowls for those of us who make a lot if those? ;-)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice tables brink. You did a good job. Glad your back at it keep it up


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

It is a well laid out coffee table for a modern setting , coloring is good as well.

I just picked up a magazine that (to me) is a go to book on design and ultra modern homes. "Dwell" magazine.
It certainly isn't fitting to most folks tastes, but it gives a flavor of ultra extreme modern, and then we chill back from it and do what works/sells. 

Modern design is a ""Love it/Hate it"" scenario.

Nice work.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks alot for the kind comments guys. I love the modern taste in furniture. I'm hoping that i can find the right clientele when i'm out of school. I do agree that the table needs to be placed with the appropriate furniture and setting. 

As far as uploading pics of my bowls and cutting boards, I actually took one picture of everything if you can believe it. if you want to see individual pictures, check out my website, it's just alot easier since pics are already up there. the link for the bowls is http://www.tjgwoodworking.com/index.php/bowls/ and the link for the cutting boards is http://www.tjgwoodworking.com/index.php/miscellaneous/misc-sold-items-gallery/ here is the group shot (note, the drawer pull isn't attached yet in this pic)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Nice tables brink. You did a good job. Glad your back at it keep it up


Im sorry, i said brink, lmao. I meant tymann still :laughing: Mao sorry for my confusion. Oh well great tables anyway. Duh.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very very cool stuff!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Nice lines on the coffee table, simple yet interesting. Very tastefully done.
> 
> Bret


+1, nicely done

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Tymann, that is one gorgeous coffee table. Such a clean design
and elegant as well...To me it has an Asian feel to it. The drawer is
something that sure comes in handy for all the remotes... you worked it in -- in a clever way.

sweet indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks alot guys!


----------

